# Hi there, here for questions about my cat - ate roach gel



## suniieshiine (Feb 18, 2015)

New to the forum I just wanted to post about a problem.. I think my cat licked some of the roach gel I just put out and I'm really worried it will kill her.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Does the roach gel container have instructions on what to do if the product is ingested? Can you call the toll free number (if the product has one)? 
I would call the vet or a poison control center


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

i had a dog who ate a poisoned roach trap, and i anxiously called the number i found on another one. the customer service rep i spoke with assured me that the amount that the dog ate (and he was small, six pounds) couldn't come close to harming him. i know cats and dogs are different, but especially as the gel is intended for small invertebrates, hopefully your cat will be okay.

definitely call the toll free number, or find out, if you can, what sort of toxin is in the gel and call a vet. good luck!


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

My puppy ate one last year as well. She was fine, didn't even get an upset tummy.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You MUST get her to a vet. Immediately. Even if there are no symptoms. IF she ingested roach poison, she may be suffering from poisoning-with no APPARENT effects. And remember, cats often hide any pain or discomfort they may be feeling. You may have to take her to an emergency clinic.


----------

